# Meet my dog #2 :)



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

This is my other dog cali, she too is an APBT


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

gahhhh so cute -- both of em. i lovelovelove pit bulls


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

WoW!! They are so beautiful! awesome pictures of your pups too.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> WoW!! They are so beautiful! awesome pictures of your pups too.


thanks. I love taking pictures of them,


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

oh lord..they are so cute!!!! u sure have very good picture taking skills unlike me! :tongue1:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

These are great picture and lovley pups. They ave the prettiest markings and such sweet expressions.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

this pictures are killing me!!!!! I want to have another puppy!!!!!!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

PennyGreyhuahua said:


> oh lord..they are so cute!!!! u sure have very good picture taking skills unlike me! :tongue1:


LOL i dont have that great skillz, i do my best but i love photography an try to get the best 



Liz said:


> These are great picture and lovley pups. They ave the prettiest markings and such sweet expressions.


Thanks 



BRT said:


> this pictures are killing me!!!!! I want to have another puppy!!!!!!


LOL i want more dogs beileve me theres more breeds i want to own wish i had a farm


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Beautiful!


thanksa  shes the diva around here lmbo


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So sweet- they look like they have really formed a bond with each other... as well as with you!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

EEEK, so cute. That pic of her in the mud is great. I think pit bulls rank right up there for cutest puppies ever :biggrin1:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww she's gorgeous! I love the painted nails, I used to do that with my dogs too :smile:


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> So sweet- they look like they have really formed a bond with each other... as well as with you!


 i baby my dogs, they are my children, spoiled rotton 



DeekenDog said:


> EEEK, so cute. That pic of her in the mud is great. I think pit bulls rank right up there for cutest puppies ever :biggrin1:


LOL she loves water so it wasnt a prob washing her later, bear my other pit hates water he was a prob LOL



rannmiller said:


> Aww she's gorgeous! I love the painted nails, I used to do that with my dogs too :smile:


thanks  it was hard paintin them she didnt like it, but after that i think she did


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Darn you and the cuteness!!! I don't think I can handle so much in one day. I found puppy videos of my now 6 month old bluetick pup today... Now I have to drool over 2 MORE puppies!

The one where bear has his leg thrown over her on the bed is too cute and the one right below that is pretty badass even though she's just a pup 

Oh my... bad, dirty, filthy, muddy puppy :doh:

That last one of her is gorgeous.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL i love puppies sooo much too, when i see them i want to get another one, wish i had a farm an room for more dogs


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Such pure puppy love! Are they from the same breeder?


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Such pure puppy love! Are they from the same breeder?


no there not  botrh differnt one breeders i get asked that alot,


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Everyone looks great! (but me want Cali!!! < gah she is precious!)


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

HappyPuppy said:


> Everyone looks great! (but me want Cali!!! < gah she is precious!)


lol everyone loves her an wants her. my brothers friends when they come over keep askin for her lol


----------

